
Ask HN: Introduction to Scientific Computing? - i_don_t_know
Hello!<p>I&#x27;ve recently got interested in both the mathematical modelling of real-world phenomena and the simulation &#x2F; numeric solution of those models. Unfortunately, I lack some of the mathematical background.<p>I&#x27;m looking for books to learn more about these topics:<p>- scientific computing in general (applications, implementation)
- differential equations
- differential-algebraic equations
- numeric methods for solving systems of these equations<p>Thank you.
======
deepaksurti
In today's day and age, it is High Performance Scientific Computing, so might
be a good idea to focus on that.

Strongly recommended [1] and the free pdf book referred in [1] can be
downloaded from [2], the book name is `EijkhoutIntroToHPC.pdf` in the root
folder of the BB repo.

[1]
[http://pages.tacc.utexas.edu/~eijkhout/istc/istc.html](http://pages.tacc.utexas.edu/~eijkhout/istc/istc.html)

[2] [https://bitbucket.org/VictorEijkhout/hpc-book-and-
course/src...](https://bitbucket.org/VictorEijkhout/hpc-book-and-
course/src/default/)

~~~
i_don_t_know
Thank you. That looks like a good starting point.

